# Contrasting photos of male and female centipede gonopods/ sexing



## groovyspider (Jul 5, 2012)

kinda a 2 part Q 
1st part. Could anyone show me a link or post picture of male and female gonopods i want to learn how to sex centipedes but cant find a lot of info 
2nd part i got the basic how to knock them out but im not sure of the "spot" you push to exspose there little boy bits or gal bits
- Thanks in advance
-Anthony


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Anthony, at the end of this thread there are some contrasting photos:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...cle-Sexing-method-for-living-centipedes/page2

There was a page that showed specifics on genital anatomy but I can't find it at the moment.

In short, the knocked out animal will be on its' "back" showing ventrally.  The 2nd "segment"(sternite) is where you will gently evert the genitals by rolling from the front to back of said sternite.  If the animal is fully unconscious you won't need much pressure and pictures will guide you as to how much to evert.  What species are you attempting to sex?  Standard S. subspinipes and de haani cousins will be relatively easy...the males will have a structure that looks like snail/slug eyes


----------



## groovyspider (Jul 5, 2012)

Its not in my hands yet but im getting something listed as S.Vietnams giant ... my guess subspinipies... now after ive exposed the genitals will they retract on there own?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 6, 2012)

OK, that will more than likely be S. subspinipes de haani.  The genitals will indeed retract as it regains consciousness.  If you get a male, please let me know!


----------



## groovyspider (Jul 6, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> OK, that will more than likely be S. subspinipes de haani.  The genitals will indeed retract as it regains consciousness.  If you get a male, please let me know!


ok np... lol do you have a fem or something?


----------

